# SRICF



## goomba (Jan 3, 2017)

About two years ago I was initiated into the first order of the SRICF in the Alabama College.  A few months later life happened and I moved to Maryland.  I transferred my membership to the Maryland College and yesterday finally finished my paper.  I am hoping to present it at the next meeting when the date is announced. 

This will be the first Masonic paper I've written that I've shared with anyone.  I am a bit nervous.


----------



## SimonM (Jan 4, 2017)

Sounds interesting! Whats the title of the paper?


----------



## goomba (Jan 4, 2017)

The Fallen Log

While I was walking through a park I read a sign about what happens after a tree dies and falls.  The parallel between the word log and lodge inspired me.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 4, 2017)

Well done, Frater, I'm sure it will be well received.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 4, 2017)

goomba said:


> The Fallen Log
> 
> While I was walking through a park I read a sign about what happens after a tree dies and falls.  The parallel between the word log and lodge inspired me.


A comment on one of our Odes sung in Lodge during raising..
http://www.thefleece.org/tree.html


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 4, 2017)

Awesome after you get done presenting it, i would like to read it on here.....


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 4, 2017)

Great! I would like to read it also.


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 5, 2017)

goomba said:


> About two years ago I was initiated into the first order of the SRICF in the Alabama College.  A few months later life happened and I moved to Maryland.  I transferred my membership to the Maryland College and yesterday finally finished my paper.  I am hoping to present it at the next meeting when the date is announced.
> 
> This will be the first Masonic paper I've written that I've shared with anyone.  I am a bit nervous.


Best of luck! I am going to be presenting a paper to the Wyoming College next weekend!


----------



## n8blanchard (Apr 25, 2017)

How did your paper presentation go Frater?


----------



## goomba (Apr 25, 2017)

It went well.   I am awaiting my second order grades!  This is slowly becoming my favorite Masonic body.


----------



## n8blanchard (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations. I would have to say that it is mine as well.
As nerve racking as writing that first paper, or submitting that first project may be, there is nothing, in my opinion, that compares to the reward that we receive as an end result.
I suspect that you will enjoy the 2nd order as much, if not more, than the first. I know I certainly did.


----------



## skas (Apr 26, 2017)

goomba said:


> This is slowly becoming my favorite Masonic body.



It did that very quickly for me...absolutely love it.  I feel bad for the Fraters where their College is naught but a 'supper club'.  I mean, if that's what they want, good for them, but it can be so much more.


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 26, 2017)

skas said:


> It did that very quickly for me...absolutely love it.  I feel bad for the Fraters where their College is naught but a 'supper club'.  I mean, if that's what they want, good for them, but it can be so much more.


I've heard good things about your College. My College's Secretary snowbirds down there.


----------



## skas (Apr 26, 2017)

KSigMason said:


> I've heard good things about your College. My College's Secretary snowbirds down there.



Thanks for the kind words, Frater.  I'm still pretty new to my college, so can't say I've contributed to that,  but am glad that we're leaving a good impression.


----------



## KSigMason (May 17, 2017)

This is a bit late, but on May 6th I gave a paper at Wyoming College's collation dinner. The next day we initiated four Fratres through the IV°; 3 of them from Idaho. It was a great time and since most of us had a 7+ hour drive we had some great discussions.


----------



## n8blanchard (May 18, 2017)

That's fantastic KSigMason. If I had known about that, I would have made the drive up from Utah with a few Fraters.


----------



## KSigMason (May 18, 2017)

n8blanchard said:


> That's fantastic KSigMason. If I had known about that, I would have made the drive up from Utah with a few Fraters.


Well, we'll have two more candidates for January if you want to make that lovely trip.


----------



## n8blanchard (Jul 20, 2017)

Fraters,
I wasn't able to say much during our last conversations of papers and presentations here but If you have received your yearly copy of the AL from SRICF I would love the hear your thoughts. I have a dual presentation in this years print which consists of a sculpture piece and an article.
Hope all is well!


----------



## skas (Jul 31, 2017)

I probably won't be receiving my copy until September, but I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 31, 2017)

n8blanchard said:


> Fraters,
> I wasn't able to say much during our last conversations of papers and presentations here but If you have received your yearly copy of the AL from SRICF I would love the hear your thoughts. I have a dual presentation in this years print which consists of a sculpture piece and an article.
> Hope all is well!


I just got my copy today so I will read it through.


----------



## skas (Oct 13, 2017)

n8blanchard said:


> Fraters,
> I wasn't able to say much during our last conversations of papers and presentations here but If you have received your yearly copy of the AL from SRICF I would love the hear your thoughts. I have a dual presentation in this years print which consists of a sculpture piece and an article.
> Hope all is well!




Frater, terribly sorry for the delay in getting back to this.  I thoroughly enjoyed your articles.  I think it's neat reading about Fraters doing practical work and their process outside of some of the other practical work that we might do in SRICF.  Thanks for sharing your story, and your dedication to our order.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 17, 2017)

Is anyone going to the annual 2017 Annual High Council Meeting in a few weeks? I wish I could make it, but I have to travel for work. The schedule looks like a good one.


----------



## goomba (Oct 18, 2017)

I wanted to go but for some reason I kept thinking the 2017 meeting had already happened.  Now it's to late to get off of work.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm assuming Societas Rosicruciana in Anglia members can't go this.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 18, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I'm assuming Societas Rosicruciana in Anglia members can't go this.



I don't see why they couldn't....brothers go to GL communications of sister GLs....


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 18, 2017)

Oh nice, I figured they were in amity with each other but didn't know if that event was exclusively SRICF. May look into that down the road.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 18, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I'm assuming Societas Rosicruciana in Anglia members can't go this.


SRIA Fratres have attended SRICF High Council meetings. The Supreme Magus of the SRIS is attending this year. Some of the meetings are open to VIII° and IX° only.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 19, 2017)

KSigMason said:


> SRIA Fratres have attended SRICF High Council meetings. The Supreme Magus of the SRIS is attending this year. Some of the meetings are open to VIII° and IX° only.



I see, that makes sense. I'm about to receive the Theoricus grade in November. So that rules me out.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 19, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I see, that makes sense. I'm about to receive the Theoricus grade in November. So that rules me out.



Are you an Anglia member?


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 19, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Are you an Anglia member?



Yes, the Toronto College #20 in Etobicoke, Ontario. It's a pretty good drive, about three hours, but meetings are not monthly but on months with a fifth Wednesday. Super group of guys but the drive is pretty long.  Buffalo (1.5 hours away vs. Toronto at 3 hrs.)  has an SRICF College from my understanding. I finally met an SRICF Frater in another group I'm  in and hopefully he'll invite me as he's mentioned. We'll see. Don't want to press it since that'll get you nowhere with the SRICF lol.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 19, 2017)

Cool.  My college in NM also meets on months with a 5th wednesday

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 19, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I see, that makes sense. I'm about to receive the Theoricus grade in November. So that rules me out.


Well, I hope you enjoy the Grade of Theoricus.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 20, 2017)

KSigMason said:


> Well, I hope you enjoy the Grade of Theoricus.


Thank you, Frater. I think I will. Looking forward to it!


----------



## n8blanchard (Oct 30, 2017)

skas said:


> Frater, terribly sorry for the delay in getting back to this.  I thoroughly enjoyed your articles.  I think it's neat reading about Fraters doing practical work and their process outside of some of the other practical work that we might do in SRICF.  Thanks for sharing your story, and your dedication to our order.



Thank you very much for your kind words Frater. It was truly a labor of love.


----------



## hanzosbm (Nov 3, 2017)

We shared our last St John's dinner with the So Cal college of SRCIF (I believe 3 or 4 of our PMs are Fraters).  Great guys.  I would've really liked to have spoken with them more, but, as it happens, one's attention is pulled in so many different directions.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 3, 2017)

hanzosbm said:


> We shared our last St John's dinner with the So Cal college of SRCIF (I believe 3 or 4 of our PMs are Fraters).  Great guys.  I would've really liked to have spoken with them more, but, as it happens, one's attention is pulled in so many different directions.


That is so true. I go to meetings all the time and will be talking to some interesting Brother for a few minutes, talking esoteric stuff and then suddenly get 'blocked' by some other guy coming over "Hey Jeff.... Jeff! Bill over here works at the hospital too!" and grabs their arm and pulls them away. Kills the momentum and then it's back to talking about nothing.


----------



## hanzosbm (Nov 3, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> That is so true. I go to meetings all the time and will be talking to some interesting Brother for a few minutes, talking esoteric stuff and then suddenly get 'blocked' by some other guy coming over "Hey Jeff.... Jeff! Bill over here works at the hospital too!" and grabs their arm and pulls them away. Kills the momentum and then it's back to talking about nothing.


EXACTLY!  Somewhat frustrating, because I really enjoy the esoteric side of things and rarely find people I can talk to about it.  But, at the same time, the fellowship that night was great, so all in all, it was still a net positive experience.


----------



## MBC (Dec 9, 2017)

Just curious, how do you obtain different grades in SRICF?
It sounds different from the SRIA.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 9, 2017)

MBC said:


> Just curious, how do you obtain different grades in SRICF?
> It sounds different from the SRIA.



From my understanding with SRICF, and Bro. Rip and others may clarify, you do need to present papers to proceed to the next grade. In the SRIA (at least the first order) its more about time.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 10, 2017)

First order Grades are just like Blue Lodge you just get em and at least in NM can be given in any order.  To move beyond though you must present a research paper


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MBC (Dec 10, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> First order Grades are just like Blue Lodge you just get em and at least in NM can be given in any order.  To move beyond though you must present a research paper
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Can be given in any order?

In here, I°-IV° has to be 6 months apart from each one, except from a dispensation. No papers are needed.
V° you need to be in the society for 4 years and IV° for 1 year, and also it’s the prerogative of the Chief Adept to give that Grade out. VI° and VII° are also prerogative of the Chief Adept (equivalent to a ProvGM), normally require one year of the previous grade.
VII° entitles to be the Celebrant of the College (like WM in the Craft Lodge)
VIII°, 8° and 9° are prerogative of the Supreme Magus (equivalent to GM)
I°-IV° are considered similar to Craft Lodge EA-MM
V°-VII° are similar to Provincial Grand Ranks
VIII°-IX° are like Grand Ranks


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 10, 2017)

MBC said:


> Can be given in any order?
> 
> In here, I°-IV° has to be 6 months apart from each one, except from a dispensation. No papers are needed.
> V° you need to be in the society for 4 years and IV° for 1 year, and also it’s the prerogative of the Chief Adept to give that Grade out. VI° and VII° are also prerogative of the Chief Adept (equivalent to a ProvGM), normally require one year of the previous grade.
> ...


Yes any order.   I was supposed to get my IV first but had a family thing come up last minute.  I paid my dues and initial fees but never actually received any grades before I had to move. Hopefully  this next year NM can work something out with IA to do courtesy work

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MBC (Dec 10, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Yes any order.   I was supposed to get my IV first but had a family thing come up last minute.  I paid my dues and initial fees but never actually received any grades before I had to move. Hopefully  this next year NM can work something out with IA to do courtesy work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app



so you can get IV at the first meeting?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 10, 2017)

MBC said:


> so you can get IV at the first meeting?


From my understanding yes.  But you have to get all 4 before moving up.  They had a I* scheduled and there were a couple guys that had their II & III already

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MBC (Dec 10, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> From my understanding yes.  But you have to get all 4 before moving up.  They had a I* scheduled and there were a couple guys that had their II & III already
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app



cannot agree with this if we have similar ritual...
but hey, who am I to judge another jurisdiction.

I-IV in SRIA are so progressive in its teaching.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 10, 2017)

MBC said:


> cannot agree with this if we have similar ritual...
> but hey, who am I to judge another jurisdiction.
> 
> I-IV in SRIA are so progressive in its teaching.


I can't say much as I never got my grades as I had to move

Sent from my SM-G386T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 23, 2017)

Well Friday night, the Suffragan of my College and I visited Utah College where they conferred the I° and II°. It was a pleasure to meet the Fratres including "*n8blanchard*". It was a pleasure to visit and I look forward to visiting again in the future.


----------



## Glen Cook (Dec 24, 2017)

KSigMason said:


> Well Friday night, the Suffragan of my College and I visited Utah College where they conferred the I° and II°. It was a pleasure to meet the Fratres including "*n8blanchard*". It was a pleasure to visit and I look forward to visiting again in the future.


You should have called.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 24, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> You should have called.


It was a very quick trip. Jeremy and I got in at 4pm on Friday and were back on the road 10am on Saturday. I had a family party to go to back in Boise so I had to race back home, otherwise I would have contacted you.


----------



## n8blanchard (Dec 24, 2017)

KSigMason said:


> Well Friday night, the Suffragan of my College and I visited Utah College where they conferred the I° and II°. It was a pleasure to meet the Fratres including "*n8blanchard*". It was a pleasure to visit and I look forward to visiting again in the future.



It was an absolute delight to meet you and Jeremy! I apologize I did not get more time to speak with you as I rushed in. I was tending to some emergency Cross surgery which kept my full attention. I hope you enjoyed the Temple tour. The SLC Temple, in my opinion, is an absolute gem of architecture.
I'm still looking to plan a trip up your way in 2018.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 27, 2017)

Another Idaho Frater and I were discussing the other day what we would like to see our officers wear. So a question to the Fratres here, stoles or robes for officers?

I am leaning towards stoles as they are easier to maintain and we would not have to worry about if stoles would fit like we would with robes.

What are your (pl) thoughts?


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, it was a good weekend. Myself with three others were advanced into the Second Order and brought in 3 more Fratres into Wyoming into the First Order. Idaho now has enough Fratres to start the formation of an Idaho College.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 15, 2018)

KSigMason said:


> Well, it was a good weekend. Myself with three others were advanced into the Second Order and brought in 3 more Fratres into Wyoming into the First Order. Idaho now has enough Fratres to start the formation of an Idaho College.



That's awesome. Good to see the Society expanding.


----------



## n8blanchard (Mar 24, 2018)

Utah College had a great Annual Convalcade last night. 
I was surprised and honored to be elected as Fourth Ancient for the coming year.

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 24, 2018)

n8blanchard said:


> Utah College had a great Annual Convalcade last night.
> I was surprised and honored to be elected as Fourth Ancient for the coming year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


I wanted to come visit again, but work took me to Minnesota. Congrats Frater! Well deserved.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 23, 2018)

For those Fratres in the Rocky Mountain area, Jason Mitchell, IX°, Chief Adept of Utah College, has announced the date of the Rocky Mountain Regional SRICF Conference: http://events.eventzilla.net/e/2018-rocky-mountain-sricf-regional-conference-2138956645


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 1, 2018)

KSigMason said:


> I wanted to come visit again, but work took me to Minnesota. Congrats Frater! Well deserved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app



Are you in Minnesota permanently?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 2, 2018)

Ripcord22A said:


> Are you in Minnesota permanently?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


No. I was there for work.


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 18, 2018)

Well, today was the inaugural Rocky Mountain SRICF Conference in Salt Lake City. Frater Jason Mitchell, IX°, Chief Adept of Utah College, did a great job and I look forward to more of these regional conferences.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 26, 2018)

Well, last week was the 151st Annual Communication of the Grand Lodge AF&AM of Idaho. Of the 14 resolutions brought before the voting members, the most notable resolution that passed was the one that gave recognition of the Societas Rosicruciana in Civitatibus Foederatis. Now, the Fratres can move forward to establishing an SRICF College in Idaho. I'm excited.


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 1, 2018)

So is anyone here attending the High Council meeting?


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 29, 2018)

KSigMason said:


> So is anyone here attending the High Council meeting?


I know a couple of Fratres that attended. I would like to go next year actually. It has certainly been the highlight of my Masonic journey.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm late posting this, but if any Fratres haven't heard, the 2nd Rocky Mountain SRICF Conference will be held after the Rocky Mountain Masonic Conference ends on Saturday: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/sricf-rocky-mountain-regional-conference-tickets-60511026108


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 12, 2019)

KSigMason said:


> I'm late posting this, but if any Fratres haven't heard, the 2nd Rocky Mountain SRICF Conference will be held after the Rocky Mountain Masonic Conference ends on Saturday: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/sricf-rocky-mountain-regional-conference-tickets-60511026108


Unfortunately, RMMC is on the same weekend as SW RCC. Last year, we combined the two (to the consternation of some, but with success).


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 13, 2020)

If you all haven't heard already, the High Council this year has gone virtual.


----------



## KSigMason (May 19, 2021)

Registration for the 2021 High Council meeting is up: https://www.sricf.org/110521.html


----------

